# Luna Rossa Gelateria and Espresso Bar



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Open 6am during the week, 7am on the weekends. Serving homemade, authentic Gelato, Italian cordials, coffee and espresso. Historic tours of the Joseph Wolf Brewery Caves starting Memorial Day. Also, during warm weather, we have our patio open with the best view of historic downtown Stillwater that there is.

More...


----------

